# Need new waders whats the best??



## jcanderson13 (Nov 13, 2012)

I need some new waders this season, whats the best choice? I been looking at the Drake MST or LST. Im not sure whichs ones I want. Dont want to much insulation but dont want to be slack in that department either. Ive always had Lacrosse and they have been great waders dont mind going back with another pair but thought I may try something different. So which would yall recomend?


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 13, 2012)

Stay away from Drake waders.  Their other products are great but check the reviews on the waders first...they don't review very well.

You can also Search this site for wader topics...been discussed many times


----------



## Joe Overby (Nov 13, 2012)

You're gonna hear a lot of trash talk about the Drake products.  I own a pair of their waders and have not had a problem with them...that said I know people who have.  The good thing about Drake is their customer service...if there is a problem with any of their products they will fix it.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with Lacrosse, Cabelas, or Mack's waders.  All make a quality product.  Waders are like any other piece of equipment though, if not properly cared for they will not last...I happen to like Drake products including their waders...let the bashing begin...


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Nov 13, 2012)

Cabela's makes a nice pair of waders. Lots of different versions to choose from. You should be able find a pair that suits your needs. One suggestion is to find a pair with the armour flex material. Really holds up against briars and branches etc.


----------



## jcanderson13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Joe, do you use the mid season or late season waders?


----------



## jcanderson13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Do you use the Mid or late season waders?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 13, 2012)

on my 4th pair of drakes.. 1 pair of lst and 3 mst.. every pair ive had leaked.... love their gear but the waders get two big thumbs down from me... i have a pair of from macks on the way... if you get the drakes i would get a pair of est breatheables..  but i walk alot in mine.... mst are plenty enough insulation


----------



## Joe Overby (Nov 13, 2012)

mst...lst is just too much


----------



## southerngreenscape (Nov 13, 2012)

red head


----------



## cbritta (Nov 13, 2012)

cabelas


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 13, 2012)

I have 
 a pair of Herters from cabela a 8 years ago. I love em.  Like Joe said, it's how you take care of them.


----------



## browningboy (Nov 13, 2012)

had the lst and leaked first time i used them ! make for a miserable hunt


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 13, 2012)

waterdogs said:


> I have
> a pair of Herters from cabela a 8 years ago. I love em.  Like Joe said, it's how you take care of them.



not really... i always washed mine and put the straight on a boot dryer.. then hung them by the boots... dont know of a better way to do it and they still leaked.. all 4 pair..


----------



## pierce2988 (Nov 13, 2012)

Macks


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 13, 2012)

Anything made by redhead particularly their bone dry brand stinks. Won't last more than a season.


----------



## acemedic1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rocky mud sox have been great so far...been on the water a lot and they are real 
..800 grams insulation seems to be perfect so far


----------



## justfree (Nov 13, 2012)

I have some Drake MST's, not a problem out of mine yet, I used them a good bit today in the swamp and havent had any leaks yet, but I have heard many bad things about them. I just like the features on them. On the other hand I have a pair of Pro-lines, and man those things lasted me 6 years and I put them through alot of stuff just about every weekend. I highly recommend the Pro-line's.


----------



## swamprat93 (Nov 13, 2012)

Macks all the way (now mine will leak opening morning since i brag on them)


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Nov 13, 2012)

I use drake mst.. I love them.. But yea you will hear bad things bout them. But mine have been great


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Macks


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck gettin anything in your size before Saturday now...


----------



## w11oneal (Nov 14, 2012)

You might want to look at academy sports.  They had a pair when I was in there the other day for $119.  800 gram


----------



## Mark K (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's my take, if your hunting Ga where you might see 3-4 days of frozen pond/slough type days, go with the cheapest waders you can find. I've spent anywhere from $49.99-299.99!! Guess what, the cheaper waders lasted just as long as the expensive waders. If I'm gonna buy a pair every 2-3yrs anyways - go cheap!!!

The only drawback with the cheap waders is you may not look as cool!!


----------



## BaggingBandedDrakes (Nov 14, 2012)

frogg toggs make some decent waders, i havent had a leak yet and they are well priced


----------



## noluckhunt (Nov 14, 2012)

I was lookin for a change this year.  I'm a tall guy with fairly long legs.  Bootfoot waders have always been trouble for me. every pair I've had or used seem to be a bit stretched out and when I sit down it really tugs at the weld between the boot and the legs and leaks pretty quickly. 

This year I went with some cheap Game Winner stocking foot waders and some plain old rubber boots. They seem to fit perfect and leave room for movement. Hopefully they hold up better this year and I don't lose a couple boots in the mud. 

I can just never bring myself to pay $200-$400 bucks on waders.  The $90 I spent on these is easier on my buyer's remorse.


----------



## wshooks (Nov 16, 2012)

I abused my redhead bone drys for four seasons without leakage, I just needed a partner to help carry them, I now have the lacrosse and like them a lot except for the Velcro straps get trash in them really quickly


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lacrose mallard 800s love um tough and haven't leaked yet. Knock on wood


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 16, 2012)

Warm and dry cant go wrong with dem waders


----------

